# New contact info for Slot Car Johnnie's



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hello-

We have been forced to change locations/ contact info...new info is as follows.


Slot Car Johnnie's
P.O. Box 135
New Albany, Ohio 43054
614.245.4567 (SCJ headquarters)
[email protected] (e-mail)
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com

Thanks

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! Good luck at your new location!


----------

